# How has the fishing been



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

I have not been out fishing since the leaves were just beginning to show up on the trees this spring. It seems like I am never going to get to go fishing again. Just curious if anyone has any luck fishing for carp recently. I am going to try to get some time in soon. I areas that I am hoping will produce this fall I have never fishing during the fall. So this is going to be my first attempt. Good luck everyone.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

As usual, I've hit my summer slump. Seems to happen every year...once it starts heating up i don't seem to get out as much, and consequently i don't catch as many fish. This year has been even worse than usual, as my last several trips have been skunks...but i've been trying a few new waters out, so that's to be expected at times.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

It is nice hearing from you again Tornichio  Hopefully you can get away for a few and relax by the side of your favorite fishin hole  .CATKING


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Been awsome...spending 3-4 of my off days on the rivers.

Landed 17 thursday night...2 biggest were 21 & 23 lbs.


Lots of big fish to be had...if ya know were to find them.


Well off to do more fishing..saving the BS time for winter.

Scott


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

good to hear from you guys. I have several spots that I scouted this spring along the river. I just need to get the time to fish them. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well..i'm telling myself to start the fall fishing pattern coming september..its time to put some serious fish on the bank..after a few weeks break..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> after a few weeks break


Translated as: Out Of State Fishing  You goin to Indy Ak?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeeesss..i am..


----------

